# not sure what i have



## growpower (Jan 22, 2010)

I purchased this Victorian but the seller was not sure what it was, as he took several in on trade for other fish he raises.
Could possibly be a flameback or pundamilia nyererei of some type or a hybrid. What do you think?

I'll see if I can get better pictures tonight. Thanks for your help.


----------



## StructureGuy (Jul 27, 2002)

Can we get a profile shot to see the shape of his head?
Kevin


----------



## growpower (Jan 22, 2010)

Here are a few more pictures, hopefully it shows what's needed better. Thanks for helping.


----------



## lkelly (Dec 20, 2012)

I'll let others play "guess that potential Vic hybrid," but that's a fantastic looking Placidochromis sp. "Phenochilus Tanzania" you have there. How old?



growpower said:


> I purchased this Victorian but the seller was not sure what it was, as he took several in on trade for other fish he raises.
> Could possibly be a flameback or pundamilia nyererei of some type or a hybrid. What do you think?
> 
> I'll see if I can get better pictures tonight. Thanks for your help.


----------



## growpower (Jan 22, 2010)

lkelly said:


> I'll let others play "guess that potential Vic hybrid," but that's a fantastic looking Placidochromis sp. "Phenochilus Tanzania" you have there. How old
> 
> Thanks, he is one of my favorites. I think he's coming up on 3 years. Another one that sets the tank off is my albino reg face Mac. I call him sunny side up. They are such a contrast.


----------

